# Help needed in Vienna



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm going to LSO concert in Musikverein on Sunday (Sibelius/Bruckner). I just need a place to stay for a few hours. There is a bus to Budapest late in the evening, but it isn't cheap and I would arrive in Budapest before 3AM.

I'll give You a ticket to either Hungarian Radio SO or Hungarian National Philharmonic or a similar program like Opera dress rehearsal PLUS accommodation.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Did you try Couchsurfing? There should be a last-minute-group in Vienna. But of course it only makes sense, if you already have a profile and some CS-references.

Good luck!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I might try it.

I can give tickets plus accommodation for two, if you go alone I can help in the travel as well.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the offer! I guess it wasn't meant for me, as I live in Munich.

But couchsurfing would be my first idea, I already surfed and hosted a couple of times and it was mostly really nice!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

verandai said:


> Thanks for the offer! I guess it wasn't meant for me, as I live in Munich.
> 
> But couchsurfing would be my first idea, I already surfed and hosted a couple of times and it was mostly really nice!


I'll invite you for a back-to-back, but now I'm on a hurry as my pal managed to get 1500HUF
tickets for today's concert in Liszt Academy. Brahms' Symphony No. 1 will be after the interval.


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

perempe said:


> I'm going to LSO concert in Musikverein on Sunday (Sibelius/Bruckner). I just need a place to stay for a few hours. There is a bus to Budapest late in the evening, but it isn't cheap and I would arrive in Budapest before 3AM.
> 
> I'll give You a ticket to either Hungarian Radio SO or Hungarian National Philharmonic or a similar program like Opera dress rehearsal PLUS accommodation.


What a real music lover! Wishing you fantastic concert experience and have a safe trip back home.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

perempe said:


> I'll invite you for a back-to-back, but now I'm on a hurry as my pal managed to get 1500HUF
> tickets for today's concert in Liszt Academy. Brahms' Symphony No. 1 will be after the interval.


Have fun!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I stayed in Motel One near Hauptbahnhof after the concert, it was 89+2.3 EUR.

No conductor on the train after Hegyeshalom, back to Hungary there was, but asked only the canadian couple for tickets who travelled in the same cabin. The whole trip cost me about 3EUR as I have a discount.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Seems that the trip was worth it for you!

For me the concert in Budapest was definetly worth the trip, one of the nicest concerts I've been so far (I mean the overall experience - the performance was good but not outstanding).


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

We have solid professional orchestras here in Hungary, most of them give
concerts in Musikverein as well, but this LSO concert was special.

MÁV SO and Pannon PO (Pécs) gave concerts in Musikverein in 2022.
I attend the concerts of the Hungarian National PO, Hungarian Radio SO & BFO.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

My next thread will be "Help needed in Prague". I want to go to the National Theatre & Smetana Hall.


----------

